# Any good chiropractors around?



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm just wondering if anyone knew of a decent chiropractor around. I can't seem to find any nearby or in subic. I am aware that there is maybe a couple out Angeles way, has anyone had experience with them? Can someone recommend a practitioner. My backs playing up, I also think the bed mattress needs to go for a quality mattress but the ones I have seen here in subic/olongapo are no better than the one I have at moment, any suggestions?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bed mattress*



roodog78 said:


> Hi guys, I'm just wondering if anyone knew of a decent chiropractor around. I can't seem to find any nearby or in subic. I am aware that there is maybe a couple out Angeles way, has anyone had experience with them? Can someone recommend a practitioner. My backs playing up, I also think the bed mattress needs to go for a quality mattress but the ones I have seen here in subic/olongapo are no better than the one I have at moment, any suggestions?


It's these cheap beds with springs, they are terrible unless you have a top cover, I can't stand them, I buy the "Uratex" Foam mattresses they will last a life time and provide firm comfort, they don't wear out.

They sell these at PureGold grocery stores usually by the bathroom area and Hardware stores they have different sizes and lengths also, we have a King sized and a queen sized bed, my wife still likes these cheap spring beds that dig into my ribs.

Sorry I can't help with the chiropractor but hopefully another expat will have some information.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Uratex*



mcalleyboy said:


> I buy the "Uratex" Foam mattresses they will last a life time and provide firm comfort, they don't wear out.


Our niece works at the Uratex factory in Marikina City. Gave us some memory foam neck pillows for the plane ride, very nice and I was surprised there was something made in the PI of such good quality! lol


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Quality beds*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Our niece works at the Uratex factory in Marikina City. Gave us some memory foam neck pillows for the plane ride, very nice and I was surprised there was something made in the PI of such good quality! lol


I had no idea there were beds like these, we kept buying those spring mattresses they sell in the mall and then one day we partied at with a wealthy Philippine couple I had to crash as they say and the bed was perfect and sure enough they were using the Uratex mattress, at the time only found in Manila but now found in several spots.

I need to get some of those pillows interesting I think have seen those for sale, pillows here are another sore subject.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

On a mission to find them now, both pure golds here on base don't have them. Been told to try SM olongapo or else I guess I'll be making the drive out to Clark.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Uratex store locator....

http://www.uratex.com.ph/store-locator/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Uratex beds*



roodog78 said:


> On a mission to find them now, both pure golds here on base don't have them. Been told to try SM olongapo or else I guess I'll be making the drive out to Clark.


What an improvement it gave my life my sleep and health, I live remote and we got ours from a large hardware store, the bed and AC and Internet made all the difference to me, next will be cable TV. SM malls should have these, don't forget their pillows, wow, I'm on mission today to get those next.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks just googled it and found the site with store locator, there's a handful in olongapo so I'm on my way after lunch.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Uratex Pillows next*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Uratex store locator....
> 
> Store | Uratex Foam Philippines | Bed Mattress | Polyfoam


Thanks for the short cut, headed to the SunStar Mall today, looking for Uratex pillows, I have purchased all sorts of pillows and they just aren't doing it for me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good Quality Bedding*



roodog78 said:


> On a mission to find them now, both pure golds here on base don't have them. Been told to try SM olongapo or else I guess I'll be making the drive out to Clark.


HI Roodog,

First, Really sorry for the issue with your membership.. But glad you're back.
If ya don't find what you are looking for over on that side of the "hill", you might want to have a look here in the Angeles area. SM Clark has some good stuff; but the best quality mattresses that I've seen are at Marquee Mall. At Abenson's in Marquee I had looked at good quality pillow-top, extra large queen size for like P19,000. Also there is a furniture store there (I think 2nd level) that has extremely good quality bedding but it costs a small fortune. 
But if you can't find anything suitable over your way, then Marquee is worth taking a look at if you have a way to get the stuff home.


Gene


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Gene. Just had a look at the uratex mattress', I was thinking we were talking about a top layer mattress but as I just discovered its a complete mattress about 4 or 5 inches thick. And as the wife explained this is what we used to sleep on back in the province at her parents house which I also had great discomfort lying on, I still think it would be better than what we currently have some spring mattress contraption but none the less its not going to help my cause. I have seen some beds in at "western appliances" I think it's called at Ayala Harbourpoint they look to be an American brand from memory starting with an 'S' . Is anyone familiar with these? Or else like you say Gene ill be down to Marquee very shortly.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a Sealy or Serta (can't remember which brand) King size pillow top that I had bought in Manila a few years ago. It is perfect for me. Have you tried the Ayala Mall in the Freeport? I vaguely remember seeing "real" mattresses up on the 2nd floor.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yep that's the place I'm thinking of, ill go check it out. Sealy or Serta that's the sign I remember seeing.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

roodog78 said:


> Yep that's the place I'm thinking of, ill go check it out. Sealy or Serta that's the sign I remember seeing.


Those are both excellent brands and will be much better even than what is available in Marquee Mall. If you're gonna pay the price ya might as well get the quality and one that will last..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Miss my Sealy Posturepedic mattress, I had a Queen sized one in the states and it cost me $600 back in 1988.


----------



## roodog78 (Sep 7, 2013)

I went yesterday to Ayala mall here on the base, up on the 2nd floor is a place called western appliances I think, anyway they stock "Serta" brand mattress' and pillows. I grabbed a pillow and what a difference, the mattress will get delivered tomorrow and I can't wait. Off to Angeles today to get the back cracked by a chiro and hopefully ill be back to normal.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

roodog78 said:


> Hi guys, I'm just wondering if anyone knew of a decent chiropractor around. I can't seem to find any nearby or in subic. I am aware that there is maybe a couple out Angeles way, has anyone had experience with them?


I would first inquire with who ever you decide to visit; ask if they have the proper equipment? I went to a Board Certified Chiropractor here for my lower spine, part of a large office group that I won't mention. It was like stepping back in time compared to what I was used to in the states. No Drop Table or other equipment, just lay on the patient table and aggressive force adjustment that I thought did more damage than good.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I go for a massage often. However sometimes, I feel I need a physiotherapist especially when I feel I have sprained an ankle or pulled a muscle. Any recommendations?


----------

